

When A Big Company Is Threatened By A Startup, It Looks Like  - kelleek
http://www.businessinsider.com/when-a-big-company-is-threatened-by-a-startup-it-looks-like-this-2013-1

======
3825
and yet they still look hideous compared to the start up.

Design by committee can't even copy a simple website accurately.

